
Apple to Announce New MacBook, MacBook Pro, and Possibly MacBook Air at WWDC - jseliger
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/05/16/new-macbooks-coming-at-wwdc/
======
cooper12
Does anyone else find the timing of the leak being the day before I/O
interesting? I wonder if it was meant to preemptively address some of the
inevitable concerns the event would raise about Apple's lineup and assuage
potential device defectors.

~~~
r00fus
This is standard industry practice - Samsung releases stuff before WWDC and
product unveilings. This isn't new for Apple.

------
Randgalt
32G for my birthday in October, please. Thanks!

